# .902 Update?



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently forever rooted my bionic from .893 and I then updated to .902. At first, I had a 4g LTE signal and then once I rebooted, I havent had any data connection since. I also havent been able to connect to Wifi. Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

maybe theres a 4g service outtage in your area? try setting it to 3g and see if u can connect to that


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

envizion said:


> maybe theres a 4g service outtage in your area? try setting it to 3g and see if u can connect to that


I've done that like 10 times, is it possible that there is a VPN issue?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can not get data or wifi on rooted .902 then I recommend that you go back to .893 and back up. It sounds like an issue with the radio's not connecting correctly which could mean they were not flashed correctly.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/


----------

